# M113



## ChopperHead (29 Jul 2005)

Does the Canadian Army still Use the M113? If so in what capacity?






Kyle.


----------



## McG (29 Jul 2005)

The Engr have new upgraded M113A3 and what is called an MTVL (basicly a stretched M113A3).  A varriant of the MTVL (called MTVE) is used as our section vehicle.  Tp CPs are M113A3.  We also have new Queen Marries and M113A3 MRTs.

TUA & ADATS are still on the old M113.

The Armd & Arty units also recieved some of the new M113A3 variants.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Jul 2005)

CLS message from last May stated that all versions of the M113 (incl MTVL) will be retired. In March he announced the end of re-cycled AVGPs as well.


----------



## McG (30 Jul 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> CLS message from last May stated that all versions of the M113 (incl MTVL) will be retires.


. . . and they will never serve outside Canada.


----------

